# Furacão ERNESTO (Atlântico 2012 #AL05)



## adiabático (3 Ago 2012 às 07:09)

A depressão tropical que há cerca de dois dias se deslocava para Oeste, em direcção às Pequenas Antilhas, foi esta noite elevada à categoria de Tempestade Tropical, com ventos de cerca de 85Km/h.

Abaixo o boletim de previsão do NHC (http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT5+shtml/030259.shtml):


```
000
WTNT45 KNHC 030259
TCDAT5

TROPICAL STORM ERNESTO DISCUSSION NUMBER   6
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL052012
1100 PM AST THU AUG 02 2012

SATELLITE IMAGERY AND RADAR DATA FROM BARBADOS INDICATE ERNESTO HAS
BECOME A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED OVER THE PAST 6 HOURS. THESE DATA
ALSO INDICATE THAT THE CENTER OF ERNESTO HAS MOVED OR DEVELOPED
FARTHER NORTH OF THE PREVIOUS POSITION. THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS
SUPPORTED BY THE UW-CIMSS ADT INTENSITY ESTIMATE OF T3.0/45 KT.

THE INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE IS 275/19 KT BASED PRIMARILY ON RADAR
DATA AND MICROWAVE SATELLITE POSITIONS OVER THE PAST 9 HOURS. A
DEEP-LAYER RIDGE SITUATED TO THE NORTH OF THE GREATER AND LESSER
ANTILLES IS EXPECTED TO REMAIN INTACT THROUGHOUT THE FORECAST
PERIOD AND STEER ERNESTO ON A WEST TO WEST-NORTHWESTWARD TRACK. BY
DAYS 4 AND 5...A WEAKNESS IN THE RIDGE IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP
ACROSS THE GULF OF MEXICO...WHICH SHOULD RESULT IN A SIGNIFICANT
DECREASE IN THE FORWARD SPEED OF THE CYCLONE. THERE IS A LARGE
SPREAD IN THE NHC MODEL GUIDANCE WITH THE ECMWF AND GFS MODELS
TAKING ERNESTO INTO CENTRAL AMERICA...WHILE THE UKMET AND GFDL
MODELS TAKE THE CYCLONE TO WESTERN CUBA BY 120 HOURS. THE REST OF
THE GUIDANCE LIES BETWEEN THESE TWO EXTREMES. THE OFFICIAL FORECAST
HAS BEEN SHIFTED NORTH OF THE PREVIOUS ADVISORY TRACK... MAINLY DUE
TO THE MORE POLEWARD INITIAL POSITION...AND IS CLOSE TO THE NHC
CONSENSUS MODEL...TVCN...WHICH HAS SHOWN VERY LITTLE CROSS-TRACK
VARIATION OVER THE PAST 36 HOURS.

THE RATHER FAST FORWARD SPEED COMBINED WITH SOME MODERATE VERTICAL
WIND SHEAR FOR THE NEXT 12-24 HOURS SHOULD ONLY ALLOW FOR SOME
SLIGHT STRENGTHENING TO OCCUR. AFTER THAT...HOWEVER...THE GFS-BASED
SHIPS MODEL INDICATES THE SHEAR SHOULD WEAKEN TO LESS THAN 10 KT
AND REMAIN THAT WAY FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE FORECAST PERIOD. THE
COMBINATION OF WARMER SSTS...INCREASING MID-LEVEL MOISTURE...AND
DECREASING SHEAR SHOULD ALLOW FOR MORE MODEST INTENSIFICATION TO
OCCUR. IN FACT...IF ERNESTO REMAINS CLOSE TO THE FORECAST TRACK... 
MORE SIGNIFICANT STRENGTHENING COULD OCCUR BY DAYS 4 AND 5 AS
INDICATED BY THE LGEM AND STATISTICAL HFIP EXPERIMENTAL INTENSITY
MODELS... WHICH MAKE ERNESTO A MAJOR HURRICANE BY 120 HOURS WHEN
THE CYCLONE WILL BE IN IDEAL ENVIRONMENTAL AND OCEANIC CONDITIONS.
HOWEVER... THE LARGE SPREAD IN THE TRACK MODELS AND UNCERTAINTY IN
WHETHER ERNESTO WILL BE AFFECTED BY LAND REQUIRES THAT THE
INTENSITY FORECAST REMAIN CONSERVATIVE AT THIS TIME.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  03/0300Z 13.4N  58.3W   45 KT  50 MPH
 12H  03/1200Z 13.7N  61.1W   50 KT  60 MPH
 24H  04/0000Z 14.0N  64.4W   50 KT  60 MPH
 36H  04/1200Z 14.4N  67.5W   55 KT  65 MPH
 48H  05/0000Z 15.0N  70.6W   60 KT  70 MPH
 72H  06/0000Z 16.3N  76.6W   65 KT  75 MPH
 96H  07/0000Z 17.9N  81.1W   70 KT  80 MPH
120H  08/0000Z 19.7N  84.6W   75 KT  85 MPH

$$
FORECASTER STEWART
```


----------



## adiabático (3 Ago 2012 às 07:40)

Prevê-se que esta tempestade, que inaugura a "época" dos furacões ditos "de Cabo Verde" (que tem o seu máximo em Setembro) possa vir a ser o primeiro grande furacão da temporda de 2012 no Atlântico.

Os efeitos da tempestade começam a ser sentidos nas Pequenas Antilhas:



> *Tropical Storm Ernesto begins to affect Barbados, possibly a hurricane by Sunday*
> by Post Staff
> 
> Tropical Storm Ernesto continues to move westward as it threatens Barbados and the Windward Islands this evening.
> ...



(fonte: http://blogs.palmbeachpost.com/eyeonthestorm/2012/08/02/ernesto-begins-to-affect-barbados/


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2012 às 22:45)

Não é uma tempestade muito fotogénica, está um pouco caótica, e a lutar contra ar seco, mas tem conseguido manter-se em pulsos que vão oscilando ao longo do dia, há alturas em que a convecçao morre rapidamente, outras em que explode, como agora.

Os modelos estão muito contradizentes, e não devem ser de grande ajuda nesta fase. Daqui a uns dias Ernesto entrará numa zona de água muito quente, as mais quentes do Atlântico







Tabela de probabilidades do NHC:






O que para já se traduz na possibilidade razoável (32%) de um furacão de categoria 1 na região de Cancun/Riviera Maya na 4ªfeira. 
Contudo convém repetir, como sempre, as previsões de ciclones tropicais são muito incertas, quer no trajecto, quer na intensidade, e tendem a variar bastante de dia para dia.


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2012 às 22:15)

A tempestade tropical Ernesto está a revelar-se bastante desafiante nas previsões. Durante a madrugada melhorou imenso de aspecto, mas quando um avião de reconhecimento chegou ao sistema esta manhã, encontrou um sistema fraco, mesmo no limite da classificação de Tempestade Tropical, com a pressão até a subir para surpresa de todos.








Umas horas depois, na fase final do voo já se notou alguma intensificação. Esta madrugada haverá outro voo. A nível de modelos está muito confuso, com modelos importantes como o ECMWF praticamente a destruírem o sistema (digo destruir, mas é reverter para onda tropical aberta, capaz de produzir muita chuva na mesma), quando o Ernesto afinal vai entrar amanhã numa zona perigosa de água muito quente, comportamento de modelos que até ao NHC está a intrigar. O NHC está a ignorar parte dessa modulação para já, e quanto a mim faz bem.








Para já Jamaica e Cuba estão fora do cone de incerteza, embora Jamaica esteja já em alerta de tempestade tropical devido às bandas convectivas que acabarão por a afectar. 

O mais provável é Ernesto chegar ao Yucatan ou Belize como furacão categoria 1 (33%) ou categoria 2 (11%), mas há aqui uma boa dose de incerteza, se por acaso o Ernesto se intensifica mais do que é suposto na tal região de água muito quente, isso terá implicações no trajecto, que tenderá a ser um pouco mais a norte. 

A zona onde tem estado o Ernesto ultimamente nunca foi muito favorável aos ciclones devido ao _inflow_ de sul que vem do continente sul-americano. E quando se deslocar para Oeste essa influencia diminuiu, e o que coincide também com água mais quente. Penso que os modelos subestimam essa transição, e não é de pôr de parte alguma surpresa amanhã a nível de intensificação, embora vários modelos digam o contrário.
Mas é essa a beleza da Meteo tropical, são sempre mais as dúvidas que as certezas.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2012 às 22:20)

Os modelos globais estavam certos, durante a noite/madrugada o Ernesto praticamente morreu. Durante o dia o aspecto era confrangedor, quase parecia aqui os nossos episódios de "cadáveres marroquinos", de convecção a ser inibida devido a ar muito seco.

Agora ao final da tarde na região, finalmente rebenta alguma convecção, é aguardar para ver se se consegue regenerar, praticamente terá que reconstruir tudo de novo.






Um avião de reconhecimento andou horas a tentar apanhar uma circulação em superfície, a única coisa que existia estava deslocada da convecção e era muito fraca, apenas rente ao mar, nem à altitude operacional do voo havia circulação bem definida.

Na prática, durante o dia, o Ernesto já não era um ciclone tropical, mas apenas uma onda tropical.

O NHC mantém o Ernesto como Tempestade Tropical, o que é usual, eles são normalmente conservadores em "matar" um sistema dada a possibilidade do mesmo se regenerar, uma possibilidade que é real, e até provável.







De qualquer forma toda esta sequência de eventos (provavelmente devido a ar seco e a um deslocamento demasiado rápido da circulação nos níveis mais baixos que se desacoplou completamente da convecção) tem como efeito uma trajectória definitivamente mais a sul, e mesmo assim, o NHC cauteloso está com o trajecto oficial mais a norte do que dão modelos globais nas últimas saídas, que levariam os restos do Ernesto a interagir demasiado com a América do Sul, provavelmente sem conseguir reemergir na Baía de Campeche no sul do Golfo como está na previsão do NHC que o tem a intensificar-se de novo no Golfo.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

E é assim, é esta a incerteza e beleza dos trópicos nesta região de água bastante quente. Dum sistema moribundo ontem, hoje temos uma tempestade tropical muito próxima de ser furacão.
Nas últimas horas chegou mesmo a criar um _eyewall_ fechado, que entretanto se abriu devido a ingestão de ar seco.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2012 às 12:13)

Vince disse:


> E é assim, é esta a incerteza e beleza dos trópicos nesta região de água bastante quente. Dum sistema moribundo ontem, hoje temos uma tempestade tropical muito próxima de ser furacão.
> Nas últimas horas chegou mesmo a criar um _eyewall_ fechado, que entretanto se abriu devido a i_ngestão de ar seco_.


O _*Ernesto*_ Deve andar com uma *azia* dos diabos...





Como se vê ainda não se apresenta bem definido o núcleo, mas de acordo com as previsões do NHC deverá chegar mesmo à categoria de furacão antes de chegar a terra no México - apontam para ventos sustentados entre os 65 Nós (mínimo de classificação como furacão) e os 70 Nós, ou entre cerca de 120 e 130 km\h.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2012 às 19:11)

> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE ERNESTO SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER  25
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL052012
> 200 PM EDT TUE AUG 07 2012
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2012 às 23:59)

Imagens de radar de Belize: http://hydromet.gov.bz/400-km-radar-static


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

O que resta do Ernesto depois de atravessar a península de yukatan entrou no Golfo embora tenha evoluído sempre próximo da costa para sudoeste, e atravessa agora novamente terra. É pouco provável que a circulação sobreviva até entrar no Pacífico devido às Sirres Madre, se sobreviver manterá o nome.


----------

